# Solution pour sauvegarder toutes ces photos



## alexnirvana (26 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous. Voilà je viens vous demander de l'aide pour trouver une solution à mon problème. 

Donc je possède un MacBook Pro avec plusieurs bibliothèques photos (une par année). Je réalise depuis plusieurs années des sauvegardes Time machine. 

Comme je souhaite vendre mon MacBook pour le remplacer par un iPad Pro (je ne m'en sers jamais, mon utilisation quotidienne ce limite à internet, film, Mail, etc...), je voulais sauvegarder la totalité de mes photos sur un support comme iCloud. 

Problème, iCloud ne peut sauvegarder que la bibliothèque par défaut, donc jamais toutes les bibliothèques. De même on ne peut pas fusionner plusieurs bibliothèque photos. Au final je ne trouve pas de solution pour tout exporter vers iCloud...

Je ne veux pas me contenter d'une simple sauvegarde sur un support type disque dur (trop peur de tout perdre). 

Selon vous quelle est la meilleur solution envisageable? Mes bibliothèques ne doivent pas peser plus de 200Go. Faut il basculer vers un autre cloud (Google)? J'ai pensé à prendre un iPad Pro de 512 go ou 1to pour tout importer dessus...?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide. Alex.


----------



## Chris K (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,



alexnirvana a dit:


> Problème, iCloud ne peut sauvegarder que la bibliothèque par défaut,



Elle est peut-être là la solution : construire une seule bibliothèque. En dehors de tes goûts perso, créer une bibliothèque photo par année ce n’est pas vraiment ... utile.


----------



## alexnirvana (27 Décembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Elle est peut-être là la solution : construire une seule bibliothèque. En dehors de tes goûts perso, créer une bibliothèque photo par année ce n’est pas vraiment ... utile.


Oui mais maintenant comment je peux faire pour ne faire qu’une seule bibliothèque.??


----------



## Chris K (27 Décembre 2019)

alexnirvana a dit:


> Oui mais maintenant comment je peux faire pour ne faire qu’une seule bibliothèque.??



Là je ne sais pas exactement car je n’utilise pas Photos. Mais, par exemple, en exportant les photos d’une bibliothèque et ensuite les importer dans ta bibliothèque par défaut ?


----------



## kasimodem (27 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

2 choix possibles pour fusionner ses biblios :
- La méthode gratuite mais fastidieuse
- La méthode payante mais rapide (ce n'est pas le seul logiciel à faire ça, mais il est à priori très compétent)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (27 Décembre 2019)

Si tu veux conserver tes bibliothèques annuelles tu peux sauvegarder les anciennes sur iCloud Drive et synchroniser ta bibliothèque de l’année via iCloud photothèque.
En sachant qu’iCloud est destiné à la synchronisation, non à la sauvegarde et que iCloud Drive est un stockage en ligne.
iCloud Drive étant bien sûr intégré dans iCloud. 
iCloud Drive comme tu le sais sûrement s’intègre via Préférences Système > iCloud 
Il est lisible sur iPad via fichiers. 
Tu auras toutefois du mal à manier avec fluidité tes bibliothèques comme évoqué précédemment d’où peut-être l’intérêt de fusionner.


----------

